# Awesome Pipe Display Cabinet I found (Handmade)



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I was perusing Etsy for Pipes/pipe racks, and I found this:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/68353365/48-pipe-rack-display-cabinetdouble-4?ref=sr_gallery_3&sref=&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=pipe+rack&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Just thought someone here might need it ;p

*NOTE: PIPES NOT INCLUDED*


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Not bad but for $389 I think I could get something that will work for a lot less.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks nice, but it does seem a bit pricey. 

If only IKEA offered one... you could save $369 and get free splinters.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats actually a good price for such a nice rack. I have seen open style racks for the same price. Also check locally at any local woodshops. You could get a custom one built locally for about the same or even less.


----------



## Jlee (Feb 19, 2012)

Have to say thats a sweet pipe rack.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

The guy has an ebay store as well, but his ETCY page does show even his basic racks. I was looking at this one, in which I would then stain
.







. 
To be honest, I am really in love with the look and reported quality of the twocousins site, but their prices seem very high.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I would really like to find a pipe rack that uses clips to hold your pipes...like you might find in a tobacco shop. The plan where you stick the bit through a little hole, and then the pipe rests on a narrow shelf doesn't work well for my collection due to the variation of shapes.

RD


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> I would really like to find a pipe rack that uses clips to hold your pipes...like you might find in a tobacco shop. The plan where you stick the bit through a little hole, and then the pipe rests on a narrow shelf doesn't work well for my collection due to the variation of shapes.
> 
> RD


You could probably find something to mod a standard pipe rack with at Lowes or Home Depot in the the hardware aisle. I bought a used curio cabinet at a thrift shop that was the right depth for a pipe, put in some shelves and routed some u-shaped grooves. Lowes had u-shaped rubber grommets that fit my grooves. I took the glass fronted door off the cabinet to allow air to circulate.

I am far from skilled as a wood worker, by the way, and this worked out great. I'm more of an "eyeball it once and cut seven times" than a "measure twice, cut once" kind of guy.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Sherlocke said:


> "eyeball it once and cut seven times" than a "measure twice, cut once" kind of guy.


:lol: I think you and I acquired our skills at the same shop class in middle school!


----------

